# Stubborn little monkey



## MaryS. (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm having a problem with Ruby I hope you can help me with. She's a stubborn little girl. Whenever I want to pick her up she runs from me. She will come when I call her but as soon as I go to pick her up she does a mad dash. Can be very frustrating. Any advise?


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

One trick we learned in Obedience Class was to call and loop your fingers under the collar while giving a treat, then let her run off again. This makes it so she doesn't think you are going to pick her up every time a hand is coming at her but when you need to you can. Whatever you do don't turn it in to a game of chase. I made that mistake and it's a game poos can love even more than treats.


----------



## MaryS. (Oct 10, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thank you Meredith. That makes perfect sense to me. I will try.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think too that it is important to remember that actually however cute and teddy bear like they are - our cockapoos are dogs. She might not like to be picked up - get down to her level and make lots of fuss of her on the floor - sit down with her on the floor and let her climb up on you. If you have to pick her up - always go slow - always give treats and if possible link a command to your action 'Hup we go' or something as you pick her up. 

Be careful when you do pick her up that she is supported under ribs and bottom and that you are not pulling unintentionally on her hair. Give her gentle praise while you are holding her and put her down carefully. Don't let her twist and leap, she may hurt herself as she lands. As she learns to trust you more and your bond grows she will feel happier about being lifted up. But respect her, if she doesn't enjoy it - don't do it, unless it is necessary.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Exactly how do you go to pick her up. The way that makes dogs feel safe and secure is to put a hand under their bottom and the other hand under thir chest and around a front leg. This way their bodies are completely supported and they feel very safe. There is no way they can be hurt this way either. I also think the act of stooping over her may be what is spooking her. So get down to her level. Another way is to sit in the chair and let her come to you to be picked up and cuddled. But again make sure you support her under the bottom.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Be careful what you wish for! My two hound us constantly to pick them up for cuddles, which is lovely don't get me wrong, but it's not always convenient like when we are making dinner, out on a muddy walk, after being in the sea etc etc...


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lexi loved being picked up and cuddled. Beemer did not like it at all. But I needed to be able to pick both of them up when they were small. Transporting them for a month via not walking while they were getting all of their shots and chasing two little ones was not an option. I think the worst for Beemer was not feeling secure. I made sure that I had a gentle but firm grip that supported his body. I used to also hold each of them and sing a Disney song to them ("A dream is a wish" for Lexi and "When you wish upon a star" for Beemer) to soothe them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

You would think my ruby is called "treats or cheese"
She is exactly the same, she will go in the garden - but just stand at the door when it's time to come in. Unfortunately ruby has trained me!!!


----------



## MaryS. (Oct 10, 2014)

*Ruby*

She loves to be cuddled, it's not that. She's a real little love. The problem is when you have to catch her for any reason. I believe she thinks we are playing a game  Thanks for all the help and advise. I will be doing it!


----------



## MaryS. (Oct 10, 2014)

Yes Tracey I do believe this one is training me also.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

The best thing is to make her chase you! call her in a very excited voice and run in the opposite direction, always have high value treats, hold the treat close to you by the side of your leg so you can take hold of her collar without reaching forward, hold her collar, treat then let her go again, do that quite a few times during the walk, occasionally put her lead back on then let her off again, that way she doesn't think her fun is always at an end if she comes to you. Good luck.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

MaryS. said:


> She loves to be cuddled, it's not that. She's a real little love. The problem is when you have to catch her for any reason. I believe she thinks we are playing a game  Thanks for all the help and advise. I will be doing it!


Ah I see! It's when you need her for a reason! Lol! Good luck with that


----------



## Janefantom (Aug 11, 2018)

My Cockapoo Eddy spent the first 15 months with me darting away when off lead and at some point I must have given him the message it was a game! He’s now 17 months, off his lead and coming back allowing me to put his lead on with ham as a treat.It took a visit to a behavioural vet and months of training to achieve it.He is reported to be an anxious boy with impulse control problems but it’s also interesting to note that there are traits in both Poodles and Cocker Spaniels that may account for the issues.Poodles can be nervous and Cockers can be stubborn.I still see glimpses of the old Eddy but am more aware of how to react, for example he goes into a lying position ready to dart off but I just walk away and he doesn’t get the ham or he barks at me which it’s his way of saying no so again I ignore him. In short he can still be quite stubborn but at least he’s a character!


----------



## Henrymum (Aug 21, 2017)

We have a monkey too....when Henry is playing in an off leash area, and it s home time, I sometimes hide behind a tree. When he comes to investigate, I give him a pat and quickly slip his leash on.


----------

